# ok...big problem (I think)...time to pull the head? 3L vrt



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

So I've been noticing a loss of power lately...not much, but noticeable.
The car has stumbled at very low rpms basically since I had it rebuilt by schimmel.
I did a compression test a ways back and forget the numbers exactly but the rear cylinders 1, 3, 5 were a bit off of 2, 4, 6.
One day I noticed what looked like oil in the threads and the electrode of my #1 spark plug. I was a bit worried but just thought maybe it was some oil that worked it's way down from my crank vent...car ran great so I didn't care too much.
Now I go to change the plugs again today and EVERY single cylinder (piston) had what looked like oil sitting on top of it EXCEPT #4 (up front, that one actually looked nice, dry, and very clean).
I had an episode a ways back (month or so) where I was burning oil at idle (when stuck in traffic a while) but then it went away. I actually had a lot of oil in my car and after it burned off down to the proper level on the dipstick I haven't seen it again (was told by a couple ppl that my oil return was getting blocked at idle by high oil levels causing oil to back up into the turbo and get through the seals?)...
Anyway,
Looks like I gotta pull the head to see what's up. Although I shouldn't have to as it was a long block rebuild. I don't remember running lean or overboosting or anything...
Anybody have any ideas?
I gotta remove the trans b/c 3rd gear is grinding and 1st and 2nd gear synchro's are whining (yup, whining)...on a brand new trans rebuild. Bad news.
So, I guess I'll take pics when I pull off the head in the next week or two and let you guys have a go at it.
In the meantime, help is appreciated as always.
Later,


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: ok...big problem (I think)...time to pull the head? 3L vrt (nater)*

Nate, it could be your valve stem seals/valve guides, I had some leak on mine at one point. You have to pull the cams ,tappets/lifters, and springs to check the seals. If you've got studs and a C2 H/G , I 'd just pull it . A new mkiv H/G is ~$40,you reuse the "spacer".


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Mike,
I sure hope it's not the valve stem seals...
I paid to have that entire motor rebuilt from top to bottom including the trans...
But I guess I'd rather it be in the head than in the block....for sure.
Later,


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (nater)*

When they rebuilt the head ,did they install new valve guides? I know for a fact some of the replacment guides are too tall when pressed in,and the stem seal sits ~1.5mm too high. The end result is a smashed seal and leaking oil into the cylinder.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I think they installed new valve guides. This is schimmel performance, I tend to give him the benefit of the doubt when it comes to rebuilding a head for a turbo setup (or for any setup for that matter).
But if somethings' broken then it's broken. I'll worry about it then.








Later,


----------



## VR6 Mole (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: (nater)*

damn nate sorry to hear... if u want me to come up one night and lend ya a hand just let me know, oh and im fianlly making the trip up to CT to leave my car with jeff for a week and a half


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (VR6 Mole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Mole* »_damn nate sorry to hear... if u want me to come up one night and lend ya a hand just let me know, oh and im fianlly making the trip up to CT to leave my car with jeff for a week and a half

Cool man. I may need a hand. I gotta pull the trans out too so I'll need an extra set of hands for that...
I'll let ya know.
Later,


----------



## 95GLS (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Mole)*

Damn man you've spent so much time and money on that car, and its still not right. I'd be ready to push it off a cliff by now. I just rebuilt my engine/tranny and strapped the turbo setup back on, should be running when my chip gets back from C2. I hope everything goes smooth, reading stuff like this keeps me up at night lol. Good luck with everything, hope it is sumthin inexpensive


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (95GLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95GLS* »_hope it is sumthin inexpensive









Me too man. 
Thanks...oh, and I am ready to push it off a cliff. But I've gone this far it's like I've got no choice but to make it right. 
Later,


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (nater)*

Well at least I know I'm not the only one having to stare at a busted car. Mines STILL waiting on the Charger ,Vortech is starting to really tick me off. I've called them several times,just to check on status,and get "we'll call you when we get to it". Today is 1 month, was told 5-7days frist,then 1-2 weeks, so now who knows.


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (mikebobelak)*

Have you check the oil pick up? It it has somthing rattling around in there and intermittently blocking some of the oil sucking flow, you might block the returns by filling up the pan. However you probably would spin a bearing rather quickly if this was happening.


----------



## 95GLS (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
Me too man. 
Thanks...oh, and I am ready to push it off a cliff. But I've gone this far it's like I've got no choice but to make it right. 
Later,

I know that feeling all too well. Your so pissed off and fed up with it, yet at the same time you know you can't just get rid of a busted car with thousands into it, so you might as well make it right. I've been seriosuly considering getting the VRT up and running again and selling...RWD and sumthin more reliable are calling my name http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MigAce312 (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_

.... and I am ready to push it off a cliff. But I've gone this far it's like I've got no choice but to make it right. 
Later,

So true. I haven't gone anywhere near as far as you, but 2 CV joints and a stripped 3rd gear in 3 months makes me wanna get rid of it.....but its so worth it when everything is ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck man!


----------



## jedimindcontrol (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (MigAce312)*

Bro, its time to say goodbye to the VR and get a 1.8T. Best thing I ever did from a financial point of view.








Seriously, if you need a hand give me a call. I'm only 2 minutes away. I haven't seen you in what seems like years. Give me a ring...


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I'll give you a call when I get started. Not sure when.
Thanks.
Later,


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (nater)*

I hate to see you guys having problems with your cars but you must realize your pushing the limits which leads to stuff breaking,IE gear boxes Ect.As far as your problem Nater,you should do a leak down test and listen where the air is coming from if in fact you have leak down that is significant.If it anything to do with valve guides or stem seals try pulling your intake manifold off and look at the top of the valves.If they are leaking you will know.Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_If they are leaking you will know.Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

True, when mine were bad (direct from CCH!) there were puddles of oil in the intake valves. Pretty easy to tell.
Compression differences front/rear sounds more like one of the cams is out of time. Easy to get wrong even for a pro.


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Dude, ever since ive been a member on vortex ive followed your posts, and man you have some of the worst luck i have ver seen with a car. I feel your pain, usually mine isnt that good either. Hope all goes well. Sorry to hear all the bad stories


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (procket2_8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *procket2_8* »_Sorry to hear all the bad stories









Theres' plenty of 'good' stories too man







.
Later,


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote »_Bro, its time to say goodbye to the VR and get a 1.8T. Best thing I ever did from a financial point of view.

Unfortunately I'm gonna have to agree with that. My VRT is doing fine right now but if I were in nater's shoes.... It would be crossing my mind for sure. Good Luck nater.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_
Unfortunately I'm gonna have to agree with that. My VRT is doing fine right now but if I were in nater's shoes.... It would be crossing my mind for sure. Good Luck nater.

Yea,
I'll give up my VR6 with a turbo and go for the little 1.8 with a turbo?
Plus, from a financial standpoint me dropping 10grand (at least) and then some to mod the hell out of a 1.8t isn't what I call being financially responsible. Not that the $$$ I've dropped is being responsible...but I don't think I'll EVER get into another car payment again if I can help it.
It took me 5 goddam years to pay that car off since the day I pulled it off the lot...it ain't going nowhere







. And I"m not making car payments AND spending money with the mods. No way. This way, I only put $$ into it when I HAVE it. That way I don't feel obligated with a monthly payment.
So, no freaking way







.
Later,


----------



## qschuur1 (May 12, 2004)

*Re: (nater)*

May be a stupid response, but doesnt a rebuild come with a warranty, how is schimmel responding to this news.......
Anyhow i wish you good luck


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: ok...big problem (I think)...time to pull the head? 3L vrt (nater)*

This is why I like nater. He understands that if you want to play, you sure as hell have to pay. I've never read of him going postal b/c stuff breaks, he doesn't bitch about the funds required to continue down the path, he just keeps at it. 
If I ever get around to going FI, my goals will be far more modest. I'd be quite pleased to keep it around 260 WHP. I think at that level, things are far less likely to explode, and I truly believe a FWD car with 400+ WHP is just not a streetable car, as far as handling, etc. 

Chin up, nater ! Go have a few














cold ones !


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (qschuur1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *qschuur1* »_May be a stupid response, but doesnt a rebuild come with a warranty, how is schimmel responding to this news.......
Anyhow i wish you good luck










He's responding. But I need to get my stuff to him to look at first before he'll comment. So, that's what I'm gonna do...he told me to bring the stuff by so he can look...
Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: ok...big problem (Mr King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr King* »_Go have a few














cold ones ! 

No problemo my friend!!!








Update (sort of)...I'll be pulling the head tomorrow (sunday)...I'll post pics and ask opinions.
Later,


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
Yea,
I'll give up my VR6 with a turbo and go for the little 1.8 with a turbo?
Plus, from a financial standpoint me dropping 10grand (at least) and then some to mod the hell out of a 1.8t isn't what I call being financially responsible. Not that the $$$ I've dropped is being responsible...but I don't think I'll EVER get into another car payment again if I can help it.
It took me 5 goddam years to pay that car off since the day I pulled it off the lot...it ain't going nowhere







. And I"m not making car payments AND spending money with the mods. No way. This way, I only put $$ into it when I HAVE it. That way I don't feel obligated with a monthly payment.
So, no freaking way







.
Later,

I hear you man, I just paid off my vr after 5 years and dont want another monthly payment for along time. Can't wait to get my vrt back soon.. its been in CT since March. It will be well worth the wait though.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*

is this thing fixed yet????????? if not, i think i got a buyer....ill pay $25 plus shipping.....better yet, ill give you $50 and ill pick it up. let us know how its goin.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_is this thing fixed yet????????? if not, i think i got a buyer....ill pay $25 plus shipping.....better yet, ill give you $50 and ill pick it up. let us know how its goin.

Nope, not fixed yet. Everything is disconnected, I just have to pull the head off (it's literally sitting on the block not connected to anything)...
I've just run into personal stuff that has taken my time away (wedding this weekend and fathers day stuff today and a busy work week)...
I'm trying to get to it early this afternoon for an hour or so to pull it off to see what's goign on.
Later,


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_I hear you man, I just paid off my vr after 5 years and dont want another monthly payment for along time. Can't wait to get my vrt back soon.. its been in CT since March. It will be well worth the wait though. 

Been in CT since March....you having Momentum Tuning throw on a turbo?


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (nater)*

Even though I have a little 1.8T, I have been following your posts. Good luck getting it fixed. My car hasn't been running right either, and I haven't driven it for 3 weeks. Hopefully next week all will be back together and happiness will return. 
P.S. If you have any tips on getting past the monster that guards the finances (i.e. the wife) let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You seem to have done a good job on the bypass.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (mj6234)*

UPDATE with PICS:
I pulled the head. I'm no expert at evaluating pistons or what the head should look like but it looked "ok" to me. I've seen pics of pistons which had detonation and I don't see any of that here (guys, again I'm no expert so correct me if I'm wrong).
I did notice a bit of scoring on the front and back of EACH cylinder (ie. intake manny side and exhaust manny side of each cylinder)...
I also noticed (which I'm not sure you can see in the pics) extreme Black CRAP ABOVE the line where the piston reaches (ie. extreme caked-on carbon or burnt oil above the line of the piston stroke)...
Here's the pics, please comment:



















































































































What do you guys think???

Later,


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (nater)*

looks like burnt oil/carbon. The pic with the oil in the exhaust valve seat doesnt look too good.








rip the cams/ springs out and see what the seals and guides look like.


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (mikebobelak)*

Any news Nate?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

None Marco,
I was actually hoping to get a bit more help to make me feel better about what's going on here.
I've got the head off as you know but I'm waiting til I get the trans out to bring it all to schimmel. I'll have him pressure test (or whatever it's called) the head and see how that is...if that checks out I'm not sure what I'll do b/c maybe I've got some rings that didn't seat well...
But I don't know...I don't know if I should just try swapping in new rings and keeping everything else the same and see what happens....
Does anybody else have any ideas from looking at those pics?
The pistons cleaned up pretty well, with the exception of the edges that had a bit of oily buildup the centers really shine like new...and they look ok.
I'll pull one piston next week and see what it looks like (skirts)...
Maybe that will tell another story. I'll post pics of that when I get it out.
Later,


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (nater)*

I'm not an expert either but your bottom end doesn't look bad, did you do a leak down test before you took it apart? I can tell you have mixed and matched valves in the head though, look at the dimples on the intake and exhaust valves, some are the sodium filled valves and some are normal. it also looks like you just replaced the plugs or something cause they didn't look to bad in the pics. 
Let Schimmel do his thing, I'm sure he'll have an answer for you.


----------



## VR6 Mole (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: (AlwaysInBoost)*

calll me stupid...i could be wrong but how come those pistons look stock to me? isnt it supposed to be a 3L with JEs?


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (VR6 Mole)*

Hi Nate,
You talked about some scoring on the cylinder walls, is there much play between piston and cylinder? Can you move them allot? Could it be the wrong size off piston rings?
What is almost sure that you have some valve leaking now, with all that carbon build up.
I am interested knowing what’s the problem, cause I think I might have the same problem.


----------



## vr6gbt (Apr 5, 2004)

i had the same problem and it turned out it was the cylinderhead gasket
even though i used arp head bolts and torqued them down to the right spec the gasket leaked and the cylinders looked pretty much the same as yours caked with burnt oil
at first i though it was the valve guides or the piston rings ( excessive blow by)
i have been running an oem vw gasket since and have had no problems at 15 psi
any comments on the metal gasket has anyone else had problems


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (vr6gbt)*

Those pistons look just like my JE's. Hard to tell with all the carbon on them for the right marks, but they don't look stock either if you look closely.
I've had problems with headgaskets on VR6's with the ARPs if they're not overtorqued a little. 75lbft is about right for them, not the 65 or 70 they tell you.


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Those pistons look just like my JE's. Hard to tell with all the carbon on them for the right marks, but they don't look stock either if you look closely.
I've had problems with headgaskets on VR6's with the ARPs if they're not overtorqued a little. 75lbft is about right for them, not the 65 or 70 they tell you. 

Is that 75lbft plus 180° or two times 90° turns?


----------



## Henric (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcoVR6SC* »_
Is that 75lbft plus 180° or two times 90° turns?

When you use arp head bolts you are not suppose to tq 180° or two times 90° turns thats ONLY when you use stock head bolts. they say 75 lbft is the right way to go whit arp.

//Henric


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (AlwaysInBoost)*

Yeah a lot can be told by checking the plugs and yours are like new!
no expert 2 so sorry to read this and not helping either!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

It's true, What made me want to pull the head and all was b/c when I pulled my plugs there was visable oil SITTING on the pistons. If I stuck something down in there it would come back up with oil on the tip of it. 
After seeing that in 5 of the 6 pistons I decided it was time to pull off the head.
Of course I drove it for a few days first. The car was starting to hesitate more than ever and the car even starting to run rich ( almost like I had a boost pipe leak somewhere).
So, yes...the plugs look perfect b/c they are brand new (probably 100 miles on them).
Later,


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (nater)*

have you talked to schimmel yet? whats the deal?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_It's true, What made me want to pull the head and all was b/c when I pulled my plugs there was visable oil SITTING on the pistons. If I stuck something down in there it would come back up with oil on the tip of it. 
After seeing that in 5 of the 6 pistons I decided it was time to pull off the head.

Happened to my head too (not Schimmel), it was bad valve guides. If you had good comp numbers but are oiling out like that, it's almost definitely the guides or seals.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (AlwaysInBoost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlwaysInBoost* »_have you talked to schimmel yet? whats the deal?

Well, I spoke to him about my trans problem (3rd gear grind and 2nd gear synchro whining constantly) on a new rebuild...
He said to pull it and bring it in and we'll take a look.
I haven't told him about the head yet but am bringing that in for him to take a look at.
I would just assume that if something is wrong that he'd fix that too. Just an assumption I'm making as I know he's a good guy.
Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
Happened to my head too (not Schimmel), it was bad valve guides. If you had good comp numbers but are oiling out like that, it's almost definitely the guides or seals.

Well, I DID have "good" compression numbers in general. Except they could be considered "not good" b/c the rear cylinders where noticeably off from the front ones (although they were all about identical or within 2% of each other).
Same thing of the fronts...all w/in a few points of each other.
Wonder if it's as simple as a leaky HG?
Later,


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (nater)*

Could be but bad HG's on VR6's leak coolant before they leak oil. You might have two problems but didn't notice the oiling until the HG went. You going through a lot of oil? When mine were bad I was going about 1qt ever 200mi or so.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Paul,
I'm not going through that much oil.
And I'm not burning much either.
Later,


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (nater)*

nate,
I'm curious as to the turbo....does it have any latteral "thust" play in it??
I know when a turbo mainshaft bearing/seal goes, the turbo forces/sucks oil into the intake which in turn, gets into the head/combustion chamber....
before you condemn the HG, verify that the turbo main bearings/seals are in good shape...
Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_Of course I drove it for a few days first. The car was starting to hesitate more than ever and the car even starting to run rich ( almost like I had a boost pipe leak somewhere).


Well, 
I found the reason why it was running "almost like I had a boost pipe leak somewhere"







.
That little NUB that is on the boost piping as it leaves the turbo (I think it's an obd1 thing) that I put a cap on had a crack in it and today it just crumbled up and fell off. 
That would be the reason why every time I got into boost it ran rich







.
At least I found that part out







.
Oh,
And Larry, I am going to have the turbo checked out while everything is 'out'. Thanks for the heads up on that...
I overfilled my car with oil (about a quarts' worth) and the oil return was backing up back into the turbo and I was burning serious smoke. Once the oil burned away down to a normal oil level it stopped. I may have damaged or saturated some seals up there and messed it up...
Later,


_Modified by nater at 11:17 PM 6-27-2005_


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (nater)*

bump for any news????? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I gave the trans and head to schimmel on Weds. He said he'll take a look at both.
I'll let you guys know what he comes up with, ok?








Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (nater)*

Update and question:
Update first...
Gave head and trans to schimmel weds and he is in the middle of pulling it apart. Said he'll get back to me mid next week.
As for the head, he took a quick visual look at it and said it looked fine. The valves are mis-matched (I remember now) b/c he replaced two valves that were bent when I had it rebuilt last time. He asked me if I wanted all new valves or just replace the two that were bent. I said, just replace the bent ones (somebody mentioned earlier in this thread that the valves looked mismatched. That's why).
Anyway,
He suggested that I pull a slug out...as the only way (since his initial look at the head looked good) that oil can be getting on top of the pistons is by maybe having a bad ring or two - or maybe detonation could have caused a ring to seize up against the side of the piston.
I remember way back at the beginning that I had a vacuum hose leak going into the wg and had some boost creep. A few times I may have run lean...
So, I'll let you guys know when I get the piston (s) out on maybe monday.

QUESTION:
If I still can see a nice quality cross-hatch on the inside of the cylinders, if I wanted to replace the rings I could do that w/o honing, correct?
Or even better, if I have a slug that had some detonation that caused the rings to seize up on the piston and wanted to replace the entire piston/rings I could do that as well w/o honing if the cross hatch is there, right????
I have two trains of thought here:
1) I've spent so much coin on this motor so far that if there is a problem I'd like to fix it right.
2) I've spent so much coin on this motor so far that if there is a problem I'd like to just fix it







at the lowest cost possible at this point.
Whattaya guys think????

Later,


----------



## liquidtension (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (nater)*

do it right man.. and i hope things will finally stop going bad for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Cross hatching stays in the walls for a long time... I pulled my pistons with 45,000 miles and you could still see the OEM hone.
I think you were just blowing oil past the seals in your turbo. The oil backing up the return line idea doesn't really do it for me. I mean, you have to have A LOT of oil in there for it to go that far up the line, by then your crank would be completely saturated and you would be having much larger problems.
Ryan


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Well, 
My rear three cylinders read lower compression #'s by quite a bit (20%) and I could smell blow by out my crankcase breather...
So, I don't know...
I know I was blowing oil past the seals in my turbo...It went away as the oil level went down (after burning it for a little bit)...I haven't really had much smoking since.
I'm gonna pull a slug now (#3) and will take a pic and show.
Later,


_Modified by nater at 9:07 PM 7-3-2005_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Well, 
To be honest, I ran into a slight snag. I think the rod bearing cap bolts are 15/32 or something (arp) but the only 15/32" socket I had was a small 1/4". I couldn't get enough leverage to get the damn bolts loose.
I guess I'll try and snag a 15/32" 1/2" drive socket tomorrow.
Anyway,
I peaked up there and the underside of every piston looks perfect. meaning, bright shiny with no burnt oil or discoloration at all.
Here's my theory (correct me here where I'm wrong)...
If I had a lean condition (from too much boost during a spike with my 30# injectors) and it raised temps enough to melt a ring or something...wouldn't it have also left some discoloration on the underside of the piston?
I don't wanna pull the pistons just to pull them.
Later,


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Don't pull a piston before you look at that turbo more closely.
ARP rod bearing cap bolts were a 1/2 I think...could be wrong though. The head bolts are 1/2, and I think they use the same nuts.
Could be wrong.
Ryan


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_Don't pull a piston before you look at that turbo more closely.


Ryan,
I've got the turbo out.
So, what would you suggest I look at though??? 
Obviously, the exhaust housing isn't really what I want to look at? But is there something else that I can easily look at to see if oil is burning?
Would the turbo deposit oil on top of the pistons for me to see when I pulled my plugs (wet oil) if it wasn't the head? This is why I'm going through all of this right now.
Later,

Later,


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Yes, the turbo would do that.
When you start the engine, oil pressure is usually high due to cold oil. If the seals in your turbo went bad, then the oil could have blown into your intake, and onto your pistons.
The reason I said take a closer look is that you mentioned above you were going to take it to someone to have it inspected.

Ryan


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
Here's my theory (correct me here where I'm wrong)...
If I had a lean condition (from too much boost during a spike with my 30# injectors) and it raised temps enough to melt a ring or something...wouldn't it have also left some discoloration on the underside of the piston?
I don't wanna pull the pistons just to pull them.
Later,









That's a 83mm 9:1 JE that had about 2-3,000 miles on it. If you flip it upside down, it still looks brand new


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_That's a 83mm 9:1 JE that had about 2-3,000 miles on it. If you flip it upside down, it still looks brand new









DAMN!
dammit!








Later,


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
That's a 83mm 9:1 JE that had about 2-3,000 miles on it. If you flip it upside down, it still looks brand new










Overheated piston....
Sorry, that looks ~fatal...








(you'll need a new block too)
-Jeff


----------



## Chris_P (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

From the sounds of it the rings could be broken.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

Overheated piston....
Sorry, that looks ~fatal...








(you'll need a new block too)
-Jeff

It wasn't mine... a friend sent me it as a 'don't do this' christmas present








He does have a new block at a machine shop now







(piston set #3)


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_ 
He does have a new block at a machine shop now







(piston set #3)










What are you doing for tuning....????
DIY?

3rd set of pistons.









-Jeff


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_









I see that and raise you a:








From a few weeks ago.








Piston overheated and expanded into cylinder wall. The piston top still looks super clean.


_Modified by Malone at 9:12 AM 7-5-2005_


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

What are you doing for tuning....????
DIY?

3rd set of pistons.









-Jeff

You did read the part right about that where I said it wasn't mine... right?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
You did read the part right about that where I said it wasn't mine... right? 


Yep, I did...
I meant 'you' in a more ~general sense.

(most folks I tune personally are on the 2nd re-build
or BONE stock)
~a few hundred bux to have ~proper tuning 
or a ~few grand for new slugs and a rebuild
-Jeff


----------



## 95GLS (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*

That stuff is crazy, they ran mucho lean i assume?? I finally fired mine up for the first time since the engine rebuild, and it fired right up and sounded awesome. Just gotta get the exhaust together and its ready to take for a spin.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (95GLS)*

Update with pics of my pistons are inthis thread

Later,


----------

